# Nitro Wrap Purple & Green



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I've been layed up this week after knee surgery Monday so I've had some time to get caught up on a few builds.
Just finished the wrap; still have to get it tight and get some CP on it. Hope to start the finish tomorrow if I get time


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

great work as always


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys; I certainly appreciate you taking the time to reply.

I'm always so dissapointed with the photos I post, these pictures don't do the vibrant greens and purples of this rod justice. I think it might be time to upgrade my camera, and maybe get some skills. I'm always envious of the pics that Ryan and Mark post along with several others.

I'll try to get another shot or two after finish.

Thanks again,

Walt


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

That is awesome, nice job,

PD


----------

